# San Luis Pass



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

San Luis Pass 7/12/05


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

thats cool


----------



## tomcatt (Aug 10, 2004)

I really do like this picture


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

any more aerial pics of that area?


----------

